# Equiss Survivor Detangler Shine



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

A couple of people on here really liked Equiss Survivor Detangler, o I went out and bought some. I was shocked when I got to the register at the cost--$22 for 8 ounces! Gasp! But, I went ahead and finished writing out the check. Now, I want to make sure I get the most out of it. How do you use it? Do you dilute it? Spray it? Use it once after bath then spritz with water to reactivate it? Use it only on mats? Any ideas to make it last the longest I can?

Thanks!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:bump:

Hoping those that liked this product will see this....:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, are you talking about that gel? I believe you are. I dilute the EQyss Premier shampoo, apply the Premier creme rinse full strength, rinse well, spray his hair with the Avocado mist, wrap him in two towels for 20-40 minutes, blow/air dry him, and use the Shine/Detangler gel as a finishing touch. I use anywhere between a dime and quarter size for his entire body. Sounds like a lot of trouble, but I only bathe him every other week, so it's OK. I sometimes use a bit of that gel when I find a tight mat, I rub some gel into it and then brush it out. I love the EQyss products, they last forever cause you won't need much.
Sorry for the book I just wrote.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, I did what Maryam does with the survibor but use less-- nothing made my boys look better-- but I was allergic to it. A little dab will do you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use it too. Just a dab through the coat here and there. I buy it from petedge. It is a little cheaper.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Maryam. I'm glad you wrote your system out--I always like to see how others do it, so that I can experiment and improve. I guess this "Detangler Shine" is a gel...it doesn't specify, but it does feel like a gel. The directions said to rub a small bit in your hands and then rub over the dog, but Tucker has so much hair that that doesn't seem like it would do much to just rub it over his coat, dry, anyway. But, I'll try it after his next bath and dry session. 

Can you tell a difference in Pablo's tangles if you don't use it?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Karen and Missy, too! Does it make a difference in ease of brushing out, or coat shine, or what? It doesn't seem like a tiny dab would do any good...but, I bought it, so will try.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, Pablo honestly doesn't tangle much and if he does, it comes out fairly easily. I believe it is mostly due to the EQyss conditioner though. The detangler gel is just the icing on the cake. If you too much of it, it'll just look like greasy hair. Note that I use more than Missy&Karen, because Pablo is in a somewhat full coat. With Tucker's hair being so profuse, I can imagine you will need twice the amount that I use.

Just saw your latest post: Pablo's hair looks very shiny the day after. I noticed when I don't use the shine gel, it does take a few days to look shiny on its own.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I haven't quite figured out what works for Cash's coat...it is very thick and very wooly-- but oddly enough he rarely mats and dries quickly... but the the product that works the best on him is the Pantene smooth line-- But on Jasper the Survival made his fur look like spun silk and a lot easier to comb through...Jasper has a thin wavy coat that looks full but is not. he is curly when wet but when you brush him it straightens quite a bit...he is better now but gets killer mats. 

I don't remember if I did this with the survivor, but with all my other detanglers-- I rub a little into my hands and rub onto their wet coats before I towel dry them concentrating a bit more where I think they matt, under the arms and feet--and then a tiny but more all over before I blow dry and then at the end I just rub another tiny bit into my hands pat them down to add a gloss at the very end after all the combing and brushing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I may get some of the gel, as if Tori needs more "hair care" products... Her coat isn't very shiny, at all. In fact, my mom keeps asking me, "Isn't there something you can do to make her coat look more shiny and healthy?"


----------

